# 25mm replacement glass



## MoneymanVape (18/9/16)

Hi, just woundering if people out there would be so very kind.
I need the hights and thikness of A: gemini mega glass and B: griffin 25mm.
Please. Want to see if it will fit my serpent.
Thanks


----------

